# Just picked up an I422!



## Larry (Nov 9, 2015)

Just bought an I 422 and its real clean! I haven't tried to start it but she looks very clean. I want to do all the maintenance now so I have no surprises this winter. Other than the obvious oil, plug, grease, carb cleaning, I want to make sure the chassis parts are up to snuff and don't leave me stranded. 

So I am thinking I need 2 new belts at the minimum. 

Should I also do the drive disk, cables, and are there springs I should replace? 

The replacement parts are all cheap so I would rather replace now than have issues the day I need it.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My self I would replace what ever you can get parts for but I also do not know the age of this blower.


----------



## Larry (Nov 9, 2015)

I think it should be around 1985. It looks like its been used twice at most. Of course corrosion and ozone don't care about how much you use it. I can get all the replacement maintenance parts with ease.

Can anyone tell me if there are any springs inside the belt housing area that they would recommend replacing? I am not near the machine to take the cover off and would like to order everything at once and then tear in. If no spring in the belt system that should be replaced I assume its just a tensioner arm that I slide over to hold tension?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like you have yourself a good used machine. If you can get all the exploded parts diagrams and part numbers, it would be worth your time to check into the availability and price of anything that you'd feel comfortable replacing.


----------



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

Larry, That's a very nice machine you have there. Best of luck with it.

I have one I will be getting ready for next winter, have used it for years.

Richard

Just reread you post. Start her up if she runs good, clean her up and she's ready, I'd say. Sounds like it has been kept inside.


----------

